# kill hannah(not montana. lol), anyone?



## electrostars (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was just wondering if there were others on these boards who liked Kill Hannah?

I saw them 3 times last week and it brought out the fangirl in me that went into hiding a few years ago. HAHAH.

I've been a HUGE fan for years...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: kill hannah, anyone?*

lol.. I thought this was going to be an Anti-Hannah Montana thread.

haha


----------



## kittycatliss (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: kill hannah, anyone?*

I LOVE Kill hannah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lips like morphine <3


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: kill hannah, anyone?*

ohh i love that lips like morphine song
and that tpe of music isnt usually 'me'


----------



## electrostars (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: kill hannah, anyone?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_lol.. I thought this was going to be an Anti-Hannah Montana thread.

haha_

 
hahahahah nonono.


----------



## electrostars (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: kill hannah, anyone?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_ohh i love that lips like morphine song
and that tpe of music isnt usually 'me'_

 
Oh you should check more of their music out. They're awesome!
They're also going to be in your neck of the woods in late september/october. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They're so AMAZING live!!


----------



## electrostars (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: kill hannah, anyone?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittycatliss* 

 
_I LOVE Kill hannah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lips like morphine <3_

 
Yay! I love you. Hahah. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How long have you been into them?


----------



## kittycatliss (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: kill hannah, anyone?*

Quote:

  Yay! I love you. Hahah. 
How long have you been into them?  
 
A while i dont really remember when but i have most of their songs XD
Hopefully seeing them soon - Cant wait


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: kill hannah, anyone?*

I've been meaning to check out more of their stuff.  Their music is right up my alley!


----------



## electrostars (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: kill hannah, anyone?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittycatliss* 

 
_A while i dont really remember when but i have most of their songs XD
Hopefully seeing them soon - Cant wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
When are you hoping to see them?
When they're in europe next month?
I definitely suggest seeing them.
They are one of the best bands I've ever seen live. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've lost track of how many times I've seen them but I'm nearing 30, that much I know. hahahaha.


----------



## electrostars (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: kill hannah, anyone?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I've been meaning to check out more of their stuff. Their music is right up my alley!_

 
yessssss! you should definitely check out more of their music, they are awesome.


----------



## kittycatliss (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: kill hannah, anyone?*

Quote:

  When are you hoping to see them?
When they're in europe next month?
I definitely suggest seeing them.
They are one of the best bands I've ever seen live. 
I've lost track of how many times I've seen them but I'm nearing 30, that much I know. hahahaha.  
 
Umm not sure but i know their coming to my usual its pretty small gig but there always good haha 
I went to see Kids in glass houses and hadouken - dunno if you've heard of them
Its in Exeter but nobody will have a clue where that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Haha 30 times!?! You must be like a groupie by now XD
I havent even bee to that many gigs i dont like them that much you get spit on buy random singers haha 
Has anyone heard of valencia? There pretty good we got to meet them before they played


----------



## electrostars (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: kill hannah, anyone?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittycatliss* 

 
_Umm not sure but i know their coming to my usual its pretty small gig but there always good haha 
I went to see Kids in glass houses and hadouken - dunno if you've heard of them
Its in Exeter but nobody will have a clue where that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Haha 30 times!?! You must be like a groupie by now XD
I havent even bee to that many gigs i dont like them that much you get spit on buy random singers haha 
Has anyone heard of valencia? There pretty good we got to meet them before they played 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Is Exeter in the UK? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I see it on their tourdates!

Never heard of kids in glass houses or hadouken OR valencia, but I will check them out. 

Yes, almost 30 times...
Groupie, good lord, NO. hahahah.
I mean, well..who knows..if I had the chance..maybe. HAHAH.
Greg<3. hahahah. 
I loveeeeeee Greg, he's the nicest guy everrrr!! I love all of them. They're all pretty sweet guys.


----------



## kittycatliss (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: kill hannah, anyone?*

Quote:

   Is Exeter in the UK? 
I see it on their tourdates!

Never heard of kids in glass houses or hadouken OR valencia, but I will check them out. 

Yes, almost 30 times...
Groupie, good lord, NO. hahahah.
I mean, well..who knows..if I had the chance..maybe. HAHAH.
Greg<3. hahahah. 
I loveeeeeee Greg, he's the nicest guy everrrr!! I love all of them. They're all pretty sweet guys.  
 
Yeah it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Haha KIGH are pretty awesome dunno if you'll like them there pretty different to kill hannah but i have weird tastes haha hadouken are good you heard "that boy that girl" haha i know you wont probably wont like them but meh whats the harm in giving them a listen and sonic boom six 




and if you feel bored listen to nevershoutnever aswell haha but hes quite alot different- ohhh and amy can flyy i can only decribe them as gameboy/electropop HAHA

Dont deny it you would so be their groupie haha, you've been to enough shows to be one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow ill shut up with different bands 




I dont know what ^^ he is but he looks cool


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: kill hannah, anyone?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_lol.. I thought this was going to be an Anti-Hannah Montana thread.

haha_

 
Ahahaha me too!


----------



## electrostars (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: kill hannah, anyone?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittycatliss* 

 
_Yeah it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Haha KIGH are pretty awesome dunno if you'll like them there pretty different to kill hannah but i have weird tastes haha hadouken are good you heard "that boy that girl" haha i know you wont probably wont like them but meh whats the harm in giving them a listen and sonic boom six 




and if you feel bored listen to nevershoutnever aswell haha but hes quite alot different- ohhh and amy can flyy i can only decribe them as gameboy/electropop HAHA

Dont deny it you would so be their groupie haha, you've been to enough shows to be one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow ill shut up with different bands 




I dont know what ^^ he is but he looks cool_

 
I will most definitely check them out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





As for groupie...

I've reached a higher, more respectable, status than groupie within Kill Hannah. lol.

As of last year, I'm their web bitch, aka webmaster. lol.
I'm gonna start re-building their website next week.


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: kill hannah, anyone?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_lol.. I thought this was going to be an Anti-Hannah Montana thread.

haha_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Ahahaha me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha that was my first thought too.


----------



## kittycatliss (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: kill hannah, anyone?*

Quote:

  I will most definitely check them out. 


As for groupie...

I've reached a higher, more respectable, status than groupie within Kill Hannah. lol.

As of last year, I'm their web bitch, aka webmaster. lol.
I'm gonna start re-building their website next week.  
 
Haha web bitch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What website - too be nosey? lol


----------



## electrostars (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: kill hannah, anyone?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittycatliss* 

 
_Haha web bitch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What website - too be nosey? lol_

 
lmao.
KILL HANNAH
their official website.


----------



## kittycatliss (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

  lmao.
KILL HANNAH
their official website.  
 
You do the official one :O
Wow thats pretty awesome - Did you get asked or did you offer?
Haha i was gonna ask if it was the official one but i was like, what if its not i might offend her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You don't have to talk to me btw

Eddddiiittt:
LOL at the title btw


----------



## electrostars (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittycatliss* 

 
_You do the official one :O
Wow thats pretty awesome - Did you get asked or did you offer?
Haha i was gonna ask if it was the official one but i was like, what if its not i might offend her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You don't have to talk to me btw

Eddddiiittt:
LOL at the title btw_

 
Hhahahaha..yeah it had to be changed..a lot of people thought I was talking about Hannah Montana. HAHAH.

I don't remember exactly how it went about..
but I've had a KH fansite(KILLHANNAHNET) for the last 7 years, so I think that had a lot to do with it. lol. 
That and they appreciate their fans very much, so I think they wanted a fan to do it, rather than just someone who didn't know what the band was about and what not..ya know?

When their first major label came out, Mat mentioned to me at the time something about maybe my site and the official merging or doing something together or something..so this might be what he was talking about..it just took a couple of years for it to come together. lol


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 30, 2008)

I love Lips Like Morphine but I'm not sure if I've heard any of their other songs. I think I heard one or two others but they didn't really stick out to me.


----------



## electrostars (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brokenxbeauty* 

 
_I love Lips Like Morphine but I'm not sure if I've heard any of their other songs. I think I heard one or two others but they didn't really stick out to me._

 
Oh you should check out some more music...if you like lips like morphine you would like some other songs too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's a bunch of songs on their myspace: MySpace.com - Kill Hannah - ON TOUR NOW - CHICAGO, US - Alternative / Rock / Electronica - www.myspace.com/killhannah

If they're ever on tour in your area, I definitely suggest checking them out. They are AMAZING live.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 30, 2008)

love kill hannah. I have not listened to them in a while though, thanks for reminding me! My favorite song would probably have to be race the dream I freaking love that song.


----------



## electrostars (Aug 30, 2008)

that's a great song.


----------

